# PumpkinRot Rip Off



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Etsy sellers are infamous for stealing peoples artistic ideas, then make cheap crappy knock-offs and sell them as their own. I just came across this post and was furious when I saw it. Not only did they completely rip off one of the most famous scarecrows out their they even ripped off his name:









Shipping Now Pumpkin Rot Inspired Prop Pumpkin Halloween - Etsy


This Statues item by UniqueThingamajigs has 666 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Fairview, UT. Listed on Nov 2, 2022




www.etsy.com




Cheap Rip Off









Rot's Original

This wasn't the first time this happened. Back a few years ago when Rot was selling some of his early ground breakers another Etsy seller did the same thing. It's o.k. to borrow other Haunter's ideas just give them credit and by all means don't try and make a profit from it....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well since Rot has disappeared is there even any way to let him know about this?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

He's gone and it's a cool design. She listed "Pumpkin Rot Prop" in the title. Anyone that's willing to pay $1300 for a prop, would get the reference. 

Hers are different though. I actually like this one better. This design has been on Pinterest, for years by the way.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Well since Rot has disappeared is there even any way to let him know about this?


I shot him an email; but he hasn't responded to any communications in over a year.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

We need a sad button because I miss Pumpkinrot. Where ever he is I hope all is well and he knows he’s missed ☹


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

This is all especially sucky for me, because I showed up here right when this legendary decorator/creator up and vanished. I've seen some of his videos on YouTube. Wicked set pieces, and was particularly taken by their use of the music of Raison D'Etre, being a fan of their dark ambient music for years. Dunno where they live, but the landscape seems particularly suited to Halloween. Like right out of a Ray Bradbury story or something. Or maybe they adeptly brought out that vibe in the videos. I dunno, but it sucks not really knowing much about Pumpkinrot as a latecomer.


----------



## !riley!73 (Nov 1, 2020)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Etsy sellers are infamous for stealing peoples artistic ideas, then make cheap crappy knock-offs and sell them as their own. I just came across this post and was furious when I saw it. Not only did they completely rip off one of the most famous scarecrows out their they even ripped off his name:
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.etsy.com/listing/294263329/pumpkin-rot-prop-pumpkin-halloween[/URL]
> Cheap Rip Off
> ...


There is 2 major reasons this is not a ripoff. First reason is it says "pumpkin rot inspired" in the ad. 2nd reason is pumpkin rot does not copy right and encourages people to make them. Your just upset cause you made one that could never be sold and theirs can be. I heard this pumkinrot can also be left out for months in the weather with no damage to.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

!riley!73 said:


> There is 2 major reasons this is not a ripoff. First reason is it says "pumpkin rot inspired" in the ad. 2nd reason is pumpkin rot does not copy right and encourages people to make them. Your just upset cause you made one that could never be sold and theirs can be. I heard this pumkinrot can also be left out for months in the weather with no damage to.


1. It's clearly a RIP OFF to profit from his name and likeness as the seller is trying to match his technique, pose and general style of a prop which he has already created. You are posting this comment because you don't have the skill or creativity to come up with your own unique idea.

2. I have no desire to build props to sell for profit, although I have sold many props and also given away many. I continually get request to build custom props for sale but often decline as this is a hobby, not a business.

3. I have never had a need to make a pumpkin sentinel but if I did I could make an exact replica of Rot's as I know exactly how he fabricated his along with most of his other props.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

!riley!73 said:


> There is 2 major reasons this is not a ripoff. First reason is it says "pumpkin rot inspired" in the ad. 2nd reason is pumpkin rot does not copy right and encourages people to make them. Your just upset cause you made one that could never be sold and theirs can be. I heard this pumkinrot can also be left out for months in the weather with no damage to.



To be clear: this is YOUR Etsy shop (UniqueThinamajigs) selling the PumpkinRot copied prop. You're misrepresenting yourself as unrelated to your shop for some reason.

But it is very poor form to bump a 4 month old thread to say snarky things to established members on a site dedicated to decor of this type (a very widely read site by the way that will show up on google analytics if your Etsy shop is searched - again, it's UniqueThingamjigs owned by Stephanie right?) and indicate that you "heard" about this store/prop (that YOU made) as if this is NOT your store.

You should have stated this is your prop, sold through your Etsy shop and that you don't consider it to be a ripoff. That you make and sell this because you loved PumpkinRot's style and do give him credit for the type of prop build and your understanding is that he doesn't seem to care about people using his designs. This site is after all likely to be read by people that could be potential customers - so being rude or lying about it isn't great for business.

Most artists don't mind folks copying their designs for personal use, but you are misunderstanding the whole "personal use" part. You are copying a design that is not yours, reproducing it in quantities, and (here's the part that is wrong/bad/very likely illegal) *selling it for profit* in a public marketplace (Etsy).

You've just lucked out that the artist/designers don't know, or don't feel like chasing down every intellectual property theft of design out there like yours. You're likely small enough to go under the radar unless you start drawing attention to yourself... google about the Streisand effect and see what you may have in store for yourself. 

Also - you can't possibly know this as you apparently just registered to defend your shop and likely will not ever come back, but the people you're stating "your [sic] just upset cause you made one that could never be sold and their (yours) can be." Oh my. These people are so creative and able to design things that are just as unique as PumpkinRot's stuff and if they copied something - it would be BETTER than the copy. They are very talented - and in some cases professional - artists, designers, engineers.. you just have no idea! 

closing this thread to any further comments


----------

